

Ask HN: How can I retrieve my hotmail account from a hacker - alexwyser

My email was hacked and the person changed my alternate email and my secret question/answer.<p>I cant find any way to contact a Hotmail employee. Anyone here knows how I can get back my account.
======
miles
A number of customers have been able to get help from MSN's support line:

1-866-672-4551

May require having (or purchasing) a Windows Live Hotmail Plus account or
other paid MSN account. You may also need to call back several times until
reaching someone willing/able to help.

------
stretchwithme
I google "hijacked hotmail" and all I found was a lot of other people in the
same situation. maybe some deep digging on that search might yield some
solution.

